# I'm on the "Official Draft Rudy Gay" Bandwagon



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was very low on him throughout the whole season. He seemed lost, didn't demand the ball, did'nt seemed like he cared, and maybe was overhyped?
But then the numbers began adding up.
He lead a UCONN team in scoring that will have 6 total palyers drafted, and possibly 4 of them going into the 1st round.
His point guard, M Williams, was a dominant ball handler. Not many players touched it outside of him in the offense.
When was the last UCONN swingman a bust...c'mon?
His weaknesses can be taught, but his strengths can not be taught.
He plays great defense and could end up being a very marketable player.
You gotta love a Telfair-Webster-Gay trifecta...you have it all..vision,playmaking,long range shooting,athleticsm,defense,excitement.
Yes, I love Outlaw, but we need to take BPA and Outlaw and Gay can spilt SF minutes, so each can earn their spot.
If no Gay, then I hope we can pick up at least Thomas or Morrison.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I forgot to add one thing. I fear Rudy ears it up in workouts against the players he wants to go up against and his stock rises higher then where we pick. All 3 teams ahead of us, maybe minus Chicago could use a legitamite 3.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome....

I have a feeling as the days pass more people will jump aboard.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I won't get into details right now, because...well... I am lazy at the moment, however, I will say that I am with you 100 percent. Over the last couple of days my mind has made a pretty good case for Gay, and now that we have the 4th pick....it is almost cemented into my mind. Before the unveiling of the crap-pick I was actually pretty set on Aldridge, but Gay will do.
Prunetang


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just have a feeling this kid is going to be the cream of the crop out of this years draft class. I think he has a chip on his shoulder, and that's exactly what he needed to experience, and the rest of the rookies better watch out.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

at 4th? sure why not!


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm on, contingent on him taking some kind of psychological testing that indicates he he has the drive to improve and keep improving and listen to coaches and accept constructive criticism. I think a team that doesn't have a star has to go for the home run, and not settle for an average player who can contribute right away.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Another interesting tidbit: 

Gay is only 4 months older than Martell Webster, a year younger than other sophomores.

That notion allows me to take his 'soft' performance with a larger grain of salt.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

And it'd be a marketing ploy.. his name being Gay and all, as Portland is a very gay friendly city. 

But yes, Rudy Gay is awesome. Of course Portland getting their hands on Aldridge is out of the question now that Chicago is picking 2nd, but 2nd best available talent isn't too shabby. Now what to do with Darius Miles.....


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Guh. No thanks. Gay is the next Marvin Williams.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

What's wrong with that? Williams has played ONE year behind Al Harrington, who had to play significant minutes since it was his contract year. And he ended the season very well when Atlanta gave him 35+ minutes. 

GO GAY!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I like Gay a lot, too. I'd prefer taking him to taking Roy, and maybe Thomas, but if Aldridge is there at 4, I think we should take him, and if Morrison is there, he might be a better pick, too.

There's going to be a lot to argue about between now and the draft 

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I like Gay a lot, too. I'd prefer taking him to taking Roy, and maybe Thomas....
> 
> Ed O.


_If_ we're agreed the goal is to swing for the fences here, I can't see taking either Roy or Thomas ahead of Gay. That said, given the the ?s about Gay's attitude, etc., I have to think he himself would be better off on a stronger team with a better locker room. Still, there's good enough odds that he'll respond as Charlie Villanueva did that I'm satisfied he's worth it.

As a footnote, I'd be curious to see if the Blazers could both keep the 4th pick _and_ trade up (Outlaw, picks, and maybe a PG?) to snag someone like Roy who _might_ fall into the mid-teens.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> _If_ we're agreed the goal is to swing for the fences here, I can't see taking either Roy or Thomas ahead of Gay.


I definitely agree about Roy, but Thomas might have even more upside than Gay because of his athleticism and his potential to play inside.

I'm interested to see how big these guys measure out to be. 

One of the biggest differentiators between Gay and Roy to me is their size... I've seen Roy listed at 6'5" and Gay at 6'9".... those four inches make quite a difference given that they are both swing men.

With Thomas and Aldridge, it'll be important, too. How much of a reach do each of them have, and is Thomas much bigger than Gay?

If Thomas measures out well, I think he's got a good chance to go in the top 3, but if he's a bit stubby or a short 6'9", then he might be sitting there for us at #4 if we want him.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I definitely agree about Roy, but Thomas might have even more upside than Gay because of his athleticism and his potential to play inside.


I had two thoughts on Roy -- one that he really shouldn't be in the discussion at #4 and the other that he'd be a great pick-up if: A) he has the misfortune to slip into the teens and B) Nash and Co. can figure out how to trade up for him. I take it you're agreeing with both thoughts?

As for Thomas vs. Gay, my inclination (particularly if the team is still planned to work around Zach) is with the majority who've spoken in this thread. That said, I've seen and heard more about Gay than Thomas and much of what I've heard about Thomas is that he might well end-up a Gary Trent-like tweener (albeit almost certainly a more capable one). This may or may not be the right thread for it but, at some point, I'd love to hear more about Thomas and/or Thomas vs. Gay from those who did a better job of following them than I have. :biggrin:


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

if Bargnani, Aladridge and Morrison are all gone then yes I am on board as well


and this assumes that we arent or were set on picking a big man and now arent considering trading down for a guy like Splitter or O'Bryant 


but yes sign me up for Rudy Gay IF those first three are gone


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm on the official "Anyone but Brandon Roy" bandwagon.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I just have a feeling this kid is going to be the cream of the crop out of this years draft class.


You may be right. Or not. That's what makes this year's draft so intriguing. I said it yesterday and I'll say it again: this is the perfect year to slide to No. 4, because the guy you get there could be even better than the guy who goes No. 1.

At No. 4, Rudy Gay looks pretty good to me. Michael Jordan's talents were also underappreciated when he came out because he played in such a structured, disciplined system at North Carolina.

Wouldn't it be ironic if a year from now we looked back on this draft and thanked God we slid to No. 4 so we were forced to take Rudy Gay?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Guh. No thanks. Gay is the next Marvin Williams.


That's not a bad thing. Stupid comment by you though. Marvin barely played until the last month of the season, and atleast in the last 5 games averaged 16/7 in 30ish minutes. That's not bad for a 19 y/o. 

Great Post.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I've jump on this bandwagon as well.

I want us to get either Morrison, Gay, or Aldridge. Thats assuming that Toronto goes with Bargnani.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Gay is only 4 months older than Martell Webster, a year younger than other sophomores.


That is a really good point...and something to think about as well

IF you asked me last year before players declared for the draft...I would have said that I like Marvin Williams and Rudy Gay as the top 2 players...Obviously Gay didn't declare, and Williams started off really slow, but finished the yera as strong or stronger than Webster did....

I think that barring Morrison sitting there (and I really hope he is) that Rudy GAy is the clear #2 choice...

# 3 would be Tyrus Thomas and # 4 Andrei Bargnani....

Absolutley 1 of those 4 and more likely 2-3 will be sitting there for POR...

I really hope ONE of Morrison\Gay is available...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Assuming that Gay shows some motivation in workouts, I'll jump on too. I'm not excited about Thomas at all. Gay clearly has the tools to be a great player. The top of the lottery is the place to find stars, not role players. Gay doesn't have a bad attitude, he may be just a polite kid on a team with more ball-dominant players. He isn't Carmelo, but he may end up being close. That alone is worth a shot.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

My preferences remain:

Bargnani
Aldridge
Gay
Morrison
Thomas/Roy

Since Bargnani and Aldridge seem sure to be off the board by four, I'm very much hoping for Gay.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i am all for taking whoever is the best available...buuuut

if its Gay...where does miles go???...or outlaw???

khryapa is a 3 too.....but plays the 4 because we need him there

soooo

if we are getting a potential player i say get thomas over gay anyday

if we are choosing a player for today i say pick roy


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

All aboard the Gay-Train. I wonder how many jerseys he's going to sell.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd be happy with Gay, though I rate Tyus Thomas and Aldridge higher (for now).

I really like Morrison, but I don't think he'd be a good Blazer, just
because I think a 
Telfair-Webster-Morrison-Randolph lineup 
would be so awful defensively. McMillan would probably have a stroke!

What I really want to know is, Does McMillan see Webster as an SG or SF
or both? Obviously, if McMillan sees Webster as an SF, then Roy
deserves more consideration at #4 (or trading down for him), as does trading
the pick.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I didn't see it posted, but here is a nice review of a recent Gay workout:

workout link 

Hard to tell if this is a smoke screen, but it was interesting that when Nash was talking about the top 5-6 players on Portland's board, Gay wasn't mentioned. Nash specifically talked about Bargnani, Aldridge, Thomas, Morrison, Roy, Foye and Brewer, but no mention of Gay. Hmmmm.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> if its Gay...where does miles go???...or outlaw???


It seems as if Miles already wants out and Portland would love to help him pack his bags, so I don't see an issue there. Blazer fans would go nuts if we let Miles prevent us from drafting the best player available.

As for Outlaw, I still don't see him better anything better than a backup in this league. He still can't take more than one dribble or play defense, so he's not worthy of us skipping on a all-around player.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.

I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.

Seriously.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.
> 
> I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.
> 
> Seriously.


Lame.

Seriously.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.
> 
> I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.
> 
> Seriously.


Gee, so you'd rather hear Jail Blazers than Gay Blazers? 

This shouldn't be a big problem. I rarely heard anything like the Gay Huskies while he played at UConn. Unless of course you're insecure with yourself ...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.
> 
> I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.
> 
> Seriously.


If Portland selects him, I hope you're right that Rudy Gay is good enough to be in the Blazers' plans for a decade.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I will be quite happy if the Blazers draft Gay over Roy. Screw Nate and his local, win now bias. (Besides, I don't think we'd win more now with Roy over Gay anyway.)

Bargnani
Aldridge
Morrison
Thomas (Gay)
Gay (Thomas)
Roy

Thomas and Gay could switch places in that list, and one of the first 3 could fall to 4, but either way, Roy should not be in the running for our 4th pick, since there are 5 obviously better choices.

Ed O convinced me quite a while back (during the season) that Gay would be a good player, maybe even top 3, for the Blazers to pick. My opinion of him has only improved since (Gay, not Ed :biggrin: ).

Any two of Aldridge, Bargnani, Morrison, Thomas or Gay could be available at our 4th pick, depending on who you ask. We need to swing for the fences, not play it safe. If Nate also wants Roy, try to trade up for him (Maybe someone would bite for Travis plus our other two picks plus change?).


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> If Nate also wants Roy, try to trade up for him (Maybe someone would bite for Travis plus our other two picks plus change?).


As I've said before, I quite like Roy's skillset as a complimentary piece. If Portland could come away from draft day with Gay and Roy (without dealing Telfair, Webster or future draft picks) I'd be very happy.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tince said:


> It seems as if Miles already wants out and Portland would love to help him pack his bags, so I don't see an issue there. Blazer fans would go nuts if we let Miles prevent us from drafting the best player available.
> 
> As for Outlaw, I still don't see him better anything better than a backup in this league. He still can't take more than one dribble or play defense, so he's not worthy of us skipping on a all-around player.



but lets be realistic...who would want miles??


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

dwood615 said:


> but lets be realistic...who would want miles??


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

J_Bird said:


>


 Thank you


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I like Gay a lot, too. I'd prefer taking him to taking Roy, and maybe Thomas, but if Aldridge is there at 4, I think we should take him, and if Morrison is there, he might be a better pick, too.
> 
> There's going to be a lot to argue about between now and the draft
> 
> Ed O.


1 year ago my #1 was Rudy Gay (most upside)
6 months ago my #1 was LaMarcus Aldridge. (need a replacement for Theo and probably Joel).

Their lack of super impressive college seasons, and the impressive play this year of Adam Morrison, Thomas and Bargnani have vaulted them into the mix at the top of the prospects (so far - there is still a long way to go).

It seems likely even with the No. 4 pick, we will have a good chance at ending up with one of those two. That wouldn't be such a bad thing if we end up with one of the guys I (many?) would have picked #1 and #2 a few months ago.

I also think both Gay and Aldridge will have good trade value during and after the draft, if the team wants to make some big trades this summer. Unlike some off-the-wall pick that has to prove they can play before they have high trade value.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

A Gay draft would be a great draft, despite what some conservatives may say.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we take a big then we can draft Marcus Vinicius or Rudy Fernandez 6-6 172 SG Spain 1985 if we have to draft up to get him
if we draft a sf then we can trade up for a big:

14.Utah Shelden Williams 6-9 250 PF/C Duke Sr.
18.Washington Oleksiy Pecherov 6-10 232 PF Ukr. 1985
22. NewJersey Aaron Gray 7-0 270 C Pittsburgh Jr.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.
> 
> I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.
> 
> Seriously.


Life is tough, it's tougher when you're stupid.


----------



## BrooklynBaller (Jun 25, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I like Gay a lot, too. I'd prefer taking him to taking Roy, and maybe Thomas, but if Aldridge is there at 4, I think we should take him, and if Morrison is there, he might be a better pick, too.
> 
> There's going to be a lot to argue about between now and the draft
> 
> Ed O.


I couldn't agree with you more Ed. If they're available at the 4 spot, I would take Aldridge, Morrison, Gay, Thomas ahead of Roy. Roy wreaks of mediocrity.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Unless he changes his last name, forget about him.
> 
> I have no interest at all in hearing "GayBlazers" jokes for the next 10 years.
> 
> Seriously.



And here I was looking forward to buying a red Blazer jersey with GAY on the back of it! Serious, I would definitely do that. I mean, how many pieces of clothing are suitable for both basketball games and The Parade?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> And here I was looking forward to buying a red Blazer jersey with GAY on the back of it! Serious, I would definitely do that. I mean, how many pieces of clothing are suitable for both basketball games and The Parade?


Yeah, I was thinking about how he probably wouldn't sell as many jerseys because of the name - then I thought... hmmmm, maybe he'd actually sell more, but from a slightly different demographic.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, if my top three are not there, Bargnani, Aldridge, and Morrison, then for now I'm for Gay. But while getting info about him to send to a friend I see why some think he is Milish:



> Gay will go through long stretches where he coasts and just doesn’t ask for ball. When he’s in these funks he tends to just camps in the corner and not make his presence felt in half-court sets unless his team is specifically running plays for him. His off-ball movement is not good enough at this point. And like many players his age, his motor can be very inconsistent.
> 
> One of the biggest questions NBA GMs will wonder is whether he has a killer instinct. Early on in the season especially, Gay was extremely inconsistent from game to game and even from half to half. If he starts off the game slowly, he will sometimes start thinking too much and get down on himself.


link


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Ok, if my top three are not there, Bargnani, Aldridge, and Morrison, then for now I'm for Gay. But while getting info about him to send to a friend I see why some think he is Milish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blasphemy mgb! It's because of the other players on the team being more 'assertive'. He has that killer instinct (whereas other players traits they don't show in college will never appear...his however, will)!!!11!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The thing I like about Gay is that he's got HUGE hands. That is a great asset in basketball. I'm not sure about his mental makeup, but he certainly has more physical tools than anyone else in the draft. If you could put Morrison's head on Gay's body you would have the perfect player.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> The thing I like about Gay is that he's got HUGE hands. That is a great asset in basketball. I'm not sure about his mental makeup, but he certainly has more physical tools than anyone else in the draft. If you could put Morrison's head on Gay's body you would have the perfect player.


Hmmm,,,well it probably could be done if they wanted to bad enough! But, noooooooooo!

It'd sure look funny!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd like to draft Gay just so we could trade him later on for that chair that was promised, but never delivered, when we were going to trade Damon...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Gay and Aldridge are both victims of a kind of "flavor of the month" mentality.

A couple of years ago, they would have been praised for being "Unselfish" and "team oriented". Now? They are being being bashed for not psychologically dominating their older team-mates. I guess the new "flavor" is Kobe style bullying. Whatever.  

A 19 or 20 year old kid who doesn't scream for the ball on every possesion? What's wrong with that kid? :raised_ey


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Gay and Aldridge are both victims of a kind of "flavor of the month" mentality.
> 
> A couple of years ago, they would have been praised for being "Unselfish" and "team oriented". Now? They are being being bashed for not psychologically dominating their older team-mates. I guess the new "flavor" is Kobe style bullying. Whatever.
> 
> A 19 or 20 year old kid who doesn't scream for the ball on every possesion? What's wrong with that kid? :raised_ey


I think that'd depend if he had a lot of other stats or if he just disappeaed. If instead of scoring a lot he had a lot of assists, rebounds, steals, sure then he's being a team player, but if he just doesn't show up then he's not being a team player and your description doesn't apply.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> A 19 or 20 year old kid who doesn't scream for the ball on every possesion? What's wrong with that kid?


I think that is a better question to ask about Aldridge, who didn't even lead his team in scoring and is probably the only player on his team to be picked in the 1st round , than Gay who did lead his team in scoring...and who will have 3 and more than likely 4 of his teamates selected in the 1st round....


What am I getting at? Well...Gay played on a much deeper team than Aldridge...so I am willing to reserve judgement on his uneven performances more than I am on Aldridge's...whose weakeset performances BTW often came in losses, where he scored few points and even more disturbing took a ridiculously few amount of shot attempts...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

tlong said:


> The thing I like about Gay is that he's got HUGE hands. That is a great asset in basketball.


 And think of all the female fans he will bring to the Garden. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> I think that is a better question to ask about Aldridge, who didn't even lead his team in scoring and is probably the only player on his team to be picked in the 1st round , than Gay who did lead his team in scoring...and who will have 3 and more than likely 4 of his teamates selected in the 1st round....
> 
> 
> What am I getting at? Well...Gay played on a much deeper team than Aldridge...so I am willing to reserve judgement on his uneven performances more than I am on Aldridge's...whose weakeset performances BTW often came in losses, where he scored few points and even more disturbing took a ridiculously few amount of shot attempts...


To answer that, you would almost have to break down the film of every game Aldridge played. Was the team running plays for him? Did they get him the ball in a position/situation where he had a good shot to take? Maybe they lost because his older team-mates were being selfish?

I don't know the answer. :whoknows:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> To answer that, you would almost have to break down the film of every game Aldridge played. Was the team running plays for him? Did they get him the ball in a position/situation where he had a good shot to take? Maybe they lost because his older team-mates were being selfish?
> 
> I don't know the answer. :whoknows:


No, no, and yes.

Gibson, Paulino, and Tucker are all pretty much ball hogs.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm a Gay Convert! lol

I think Telfair-Webster-Gay is a better combo than
Telfair-Webster-Morrison or
Telfair-Roy-Webster

It's not just the player's in a vacuum, it's who complements
our in "core" players. I think Gay does that best. I also think
that Gay is the player with the fewest question marks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> I'm a Gay Convert! lol
> 
> I think Telfair-Webster-Gay is a better combo than
> Telfair-Webster-Morrison or
> ...


riiiiiiight.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I say we trade the pick all together.


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Sign me up for the Gay Bandwagon! I've read several reports on him regarding workouts and they all dispell the rumours about his lack of intensity and softness. They say in workouts he was more than willing to take his man to the basket and was taking strong contact almost every time. I don't see why Morrison has such a strong support base. I know he is a local of the North West and being from Australia that means approximately diddly squwat to me. The blazers already have a young shooter in Martell and could use Gay to compliment him well. 

Gay is not another Darius Miles, I have heard no reasons to believe he has a deffective personality and well he can shoot from more then 2 feet from the basket. Things that are being said about Gay are nearly exactly the same as things that were said about Villanueva in last years draft and look how he turned out in Toronto. 

I encourage all fans of the Portland Trail Blazers to GO GAY!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Gay is nothing like Miles. He's more like Vince Carter, only he plays defense.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

i watched uconn all year long gay isnt a good defender at all..


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Keith Closs said:


> i watched uconn all year long gay isnt a good defender at all..


 Care to explain what you saw that I didn't????


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Keith Closs said:


> i watched uconn all year long gay isnt a good defender at all..


Foot...


















... meets mouth.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Asphinctersayswhat?*



Keith Closs said:


> i watched uconn all year long gay isnt a good defender at all..


You forgot to mention the part about being legaly blind.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Asphinctersayswhat?*



Blazed said:


> You forgot to mention the part about being legaly blind.


That's right. Gay is legally blind and cannot even get a drivers license. The chance of him making a 3 pointer is pretty much nil - he's just as likely to heave it onto the scorers table as the rim. 

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Asphinctersayswhat?*



barfo said:


> That's right. Gay is legally blind and cannot even get a drivers license.


I thought college defenses issued licences to drive to the rim to pretty much anyone. But not Gay?

This is discouraging news.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Tince said:


> Care to explain what you saw that I didn't????


calhoun taking him out of big games at the end of the year and scremaing at him for not giving an effort on d..

is that enough?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree with the assertion that Gay's defense is overrated....

I think his defensive deficiencies were hidden by the fact that when his man blew by him that he had Josh Boone and Hilton Armstrong two of the nations best shot-blockers more than ready to help him out...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Keith Closs said:


> calhoun taking him out of big games at the end of the year and scremaing at him for not giving an effort on d..
> 
> is that enough?


I remember that, and Calhoun was bashing the whole NBA system during a press conference for sucking out underclassmen who aren't ready for the league just to have them sit on the bench.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think a lot of you pro-gay's are just buying too much into the video highlights that your seeing on the internet...

He's a good player, but to dismiss all of the major flaws that are keeping him buried a bit in the draft is kind of ignorant.

And to the guy from down-under....A couple hour workout with an NBA team is no indication of how to gauge a players intensity or softness...The player is in that workout vying for his oppurtunity to sign his first million dollar contract, of course he's going to be intense....But what about during an 82 games season?...

and BTW, Morrison has a strong support base around here because of what his results have been on the court, not because some draft guru's believe 'one day' he'll get his act together and fulfill his potential.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> He's a good player, but to dismiss all of the major flaws that are keeping him buried a bit in the draft is kind of ignorant.


Oh the irony! This one should go into the almanacs.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think a lot of you pro-gay's are just buying too much into the video highlights that your seeing on the internet...


Whatever Gay was the top prospect of NBA scouts for a long time, and still is for many. 



> He's a good player, but to dismiss all of the major flaws that are keeping him buried a bit in the draft is kind of ignorant.


And you want to bring Morrison into the picture? Morrison's flaws are so much greater than Gay's the comparison would be laughable. I'd like to know what these supposed flaws of Gay's are. To me you just sound like a biased Zags fan talking down a competing pick of Morrison's.

On the next level Gay will be much better than Morrison.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think a lot of you pro-gay's are just buying too much into the video highlights that your seeing on the internet...


I'm sure your motivation for claiming Gay is overrated has nothing to do with feeling threatened on Morrison's behalf and trying to cut Gay down to make Morrison look better in comparison.

Even when you post about politics or life, you're really posting about Adam Morrison.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think a lot of you pro-gay's are just buying too much into the video highlights that your seeing on the internet...


Yeah, I mean there's _soooooo_ many out there--all two or three of them--it's no wonder they've got everyone fooled. It couldn't be that people have actually watched him play and have had a chance to evaluate him upon that play--could it?



zagsfan20 said:


> He's a good player, but to dismiss all of the major flaws that are keeping him buried a bit in the draft is kind of ignorant.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

The definition of irony--PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd like to co-sign the last 4 posts instead of repeating the obvious flaws in Zags post.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Whatever Gay was the top prospect of NBA scouts for a long time, and still is for many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morrison didn't disappear in games at the college level.

You said it right when you said he was a top prospect of scouts for a long time...but why isn't he anymore?.....

Could it be because he disappears and is soft?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am officially on the "draft Gay if Andrea, Adam and LaMarcus are gone" bandwagon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I am officially on the "draft Gay if Andrea, Adam and LaMarcus are gone" bandwagon.


Haha, ya, that's the one I'm on!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison didn't disappear in games at the college level.


Yeah, tell that to UCLA. Morrison majorly choked, throwing up brick after brick, allowing UCLA to come back and win.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Yeah, tell that to UCLA. Morrison majorly choked, throwing up brick after brick, allowing UCLA to come back and win.


No, he didn't...

He scored 24 points against the best defensive team in the nation last year...and he missed two shots down the stretch (the last 5 minutes of the game)...

He shot 58% from the field in that game if you consider that brick after brick.

Meanwhile, you have Rudy Gay scoring a whopping 8 points against the major powers of the NCAA Tournament like Albany.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, he didn't...


Morrison missed like four or five straight shots allowing UCLA to come back and win. If he hit just one of those shots UCLA falls short.

Morrison choked.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Morrison missed like four or five straight shots allowing UCLA to come back and win. If he hit just one of those shots UCLA falls short.
> 
> Morrison choked.


No he didn't, I have the video and have watched it a couple times...

btw, nice way of ignoring the rest of my thread...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Yeah, I mean there's _soooooo_ many out there--all two or three of them--it's no wonder they've got everyone fooled. *It couldn't be that people have actually watched him play and have had a chance to evaluate him upon that play--could it?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Doubtful.

Too many people around here run with what hot at the moment....

I'm waiting for the next flavor of the week...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Too many people around here run with what hot at the moment....
> 
> I'm waiting for the next flavor of the week...



let me introduce you to marcus williams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> let me introduce you to marcus williams.


ahhhh yes, thats the guy!

He's our saviour!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Too many people around here run with what hot at the moment....
> 
> I'm waiting for the next flavor of the week...


Reality check: If Morrison does well in workouts, he probably won't be around at #4. Why beat up on Gay when picking Morrison very likely won't be an option? 

Unless you think Morrison is going to tank in his workouts. :raised_ey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Reality check: If Morrison does well in workouts, he probably won't be around at #4. Why beat up on Gay when picking Morrison very likely won't be an option?
> 
> Unless you think Morrison is going to tank in his workouts. :raised_ey


the converse is true too. If Gay does well in workouts (or is as good as people say) he probably won't be at #4. Why beat up on Morrison when picking Gay very likely won't be an option?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Reality check: If Morrison does well in workouts, he probably won't be around at #4. Why beat up on Gay when picking Morrison very likely won't be an option?
> 
> Unless you think Morrison is going to tank in his workouts. :raised_ey


I think there's a good possibility that the Bulls and Raptors both go in different directions because they have different needs, and I could very well see Charlotte going afer a player like Brandon Roy to fill a need because they already have a very solid young SF in Gerald Wallace...

I think its a real possibility that the other teams make a mistake a overlook Morrison...

Great players get overlooked in the draft every year, I don't think this year will be any different.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Great players get overlooked in the draft every year, I don't think this year will be any different.


I have to agree. Gay and Morrison might end up being the best two players in the draft, and one of them might not even be picked in the top 5.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If only we could find a Ginobili/Redd/Arenas caliber player with one of our later picks....


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

It tends to occur to me that the various rumors and speculation being published in various press outlets (especially in NBA cities) are actually false intelligence and smokescreens?

I can hardly wait to read about workouts with the projected big picks, then things will really start shaking out.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't remember a draft where there were so many players at the top could rise or fall based on workouts, trades, and team needs. You almost always know the top 3 a month before the draft starts, but there is probably 10+ realistic scenariors for how the top 4 picks will turn out this year.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Can this Rudy join the bandwagon?


----------

